# How to confirm receipt of tax returns with IRS?



## KRM2015 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi

I'm trying to file under the streamlined procedures. I have so far sent my returns twice, using a signed and tracked service from Royal Mail. Both times the tracking info stops when the item gets to Chicago. 

I want to try to contact the IRS to confirm receipt of either of my attempts to send my forms to them. Any tips or advice for the best way to do this? I tried this number

Telephone Assistance for Individuals:
Toll-Free, 800-829-1040 

But option seems particularly relevant and when I try to select the most relevant, I get told I can't speak to anyone for that and the call ends

Thanks for any help!


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Have you rung Royal Mail? They should be able to find out what happened to the packets. I sent a form in recently using RM International Tracked - got stuck in Philadelphia - I rang Royal Mail and they sorted it out.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Wait about 8 weeks then order a tax transcript from the IRS using IRS Form 4506-T (or the EZ version if you prefer).


----------



## jbr439 (Nov 17, 2013)

See: https://www.irs.gov/Individuals/International-Taxpayers/U.S.-Citizens-and-Resident-Aliens-Abroad



> How to Get Tax Help
> 
> The IRS Office in Philadelphia provides international tax assistance. This office is open Monday through Friday from 6:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m. EST and can be contacted by:
> 
> ...


As noted above, this is NOT a toll free number, but you will be to talk to a human and confirm receipt, or not, of your returns. Calling close to closing time seems to result in a minimal wait.


----------



## the_mighty_tim (Jan 10, 2014)

KRM2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm trying to file under the streamlined procedures. I have so far sent my returns twice, using a signed and tracked service from Royal Mail. Both times the tracking info stops when the item gets to Chicago.
> 
> ...



I sent mine to the US with the Royal Mail's tracking service. It too got stuck in Chicago. For 9 days. Eventually it moved on.

The other problem I had was that at first, US Mail couldn't deliver the package to the IRS office as addressed, but after a boot up the backside from me via email, they were eventually able to deliver it.


Edit: you may be able to track it with the US Mail tracker site or another international package tracker site. I can't remember the one I used.


----------

